

Apple bought a 3D-like advertisement on NFL.com's homepage - vlad
http://www.nfl.com

======
thehodge
Youtube has a few of these the Wario one was the first I saw but it appears to
have been taken down..

What is interesting is, its the first time I've seen this NOT in flash...
another silent dig at adobe?

